# Aug 3rd/06: Sgt Vaughn Ingram, Cpl Bryce Jeffrey Keller,  Pte. Kevin Dallaire



## military granny

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060731/afghanistan_bomb_060803/20060803?hub=TopStories


RIP Soldiers  

Now we the families at home wait, praying for the families of the fallen, and hoping to hear from our loved ones.


----------



## Booked_Spice

MG,

I pray for the families and the injured of this latest attack. As I sit and wait for word as well.

God Speed and RIP Soldiers


----------



## vonGarvin

Dear Lord.
Not trying to sound selfish, but I hope that these NATO soldiers aren't Canadian.  I think that our Patricia and Artillery Brethern, not to mention the Highlanders of the LSSR and the Black Watch, haven't given enough.  Hell, the entire Task Force over there has paid more than their share of blood, sweat and tears on this one and have made us ALL proud, and let us not forget that WE are the ones who are reaping the benefits of their OUTSTANDING, STOIC and PROFESSIONAL service to Her Majesty, Canada and especially their Regiments.
Regardless of their nationality, RIP to the fallen soldiers and may their families and those left behind be comforted in this, their time of grief.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

CTV (television report) 13:00 Central time

No names or any other information given.


----------



## Pea

I'm scared to even look at the news for the rest of the day.

My thoughts are with the families of these 3 fallen heroes. My heart truly grieves for the loss of 3 more Canadians.

I pray the bad news stops here.


----------



## Milhouser911

Sonofa...

My condolances to the friends and family.  Waiting out on names.

RIP


----------



## Elisha

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone during this very tragic day overseas!  


Elisha


----------



## Booked_Spice

I have no words to say.

RIP peace Soldiers. Now we wait.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Did they say if they are from Shilo or Edmonton ( they did say they are pats ).


RIP Soldiers.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Nothing yet.


----------



## silentbutdeadly

i know who and were there from but won't give out anything until i know the families have been contacted, which i think they have been by know , but i am going to talk to the Adj right know and find out


----------



## Bobbyoreo

RIP troops


----------



## Rory

Reid, the one who perished in the roadside bomb was 1st Bn PPCLI. (CTV.ca has it posted in the links previously given)

   We will never forget the job well done over there. R.I.P.


----------



## scm77

RIP.  Thank you for everything you have done!


----------



## Cansoldier

Couple of weeks left in the tour, My prayers are with the families and injured. RIP!


----------



## HItorMiss

To the families,

This may be of little consolation but your loved ones died for a greater cause then just Canada, they died to make this a better world for everyones children and their children's children's, Good men must sometimes die that others may live to remember.

My heartfelt sympathy to you in your loss.

Rest well my brothers, you have stood the last watch time for you to come home and sleep.


----------



## armyvern

Again today tragic news,

My thoughts and prayers to all of the families involved and hopes of speedy recoveries to the injured.

To our fallen,

My respect for your sacrifice. It is not in vain as those of us who remain forever in your military family will continue to carry your torches high and proud. Rest easy. We will remember you.

Vern


----------



## old medic

DND News Release:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2009

News Release
Three Canadian Soldiers killed, six wounded in Afghanistan

CEFCOM NR–06.015 - August 3, 2006

OTTAWA - Three Canadian soldiers were killed and six others injured today as the result of a rocket propelled grenade attack that occurred near the village of Pashmul, approximately 25 kilometres south west of Kandahar City near the location where Corporal Reid was killed when his vehicle struck an improvised explosive device earlier in the day. The incident occurred at approximately 12:30 p.m. Kandahar time.

The identities of two of the soldiers are being withheld at the request of the next-of-kin. The identity of the third soldier is being withheld pending next-of-kin notification.

All three soldiers were members of the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton.

The three more seriously wounded soldiers and a local interpreter, who was also injured in the same incident, were evacuated by helicopter to the nearby British-led hospital at Camp Bastion in Helmand province.  The three remaining soldiers were air-evacuated to the multinational hospital at Kandahar Airfield.  All six soldiers are in good condition and the interpreter is in fair condition.  None of the injuries are life threatening. 

The repatriation of remains is now being planned.

As a result of this ongoing engagement, Canadian and Afghan National Security Forces have inflicted severe casualties upon the Taliban and disrupted their leadership in the Pashmul area. Coalition forces will continue to apply coordinated pressure in an effort to establish the security conditions necessary for reconstruction and development to continue. The operation is also focussed on removing Taliban influence from this area so that local citizens can live without the fear of Taliban intimidation and violence.

Today’s fighting has been tough for Task Force Afghanistan with four Canadians killed and 10 wounded, but today was also a necessary and successful step towards improving security in Southern Afghanistan. Without security development is not possible. The sacrifice of these brave Canadian soldiers was the price today of ensuring that tens of thousands of Afghan men, women and children can have hope that their future will be brighter.


----------



## 13AA

"We come, not to mourn our dead soldiers, but to praise them."  ~Francis A. Walker 



RIP for you are the reason that Canada is proud.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Crap just listening in on the radio, today deeply sucks. Keep safe guys and kill some more of the bastards.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

Sad, upset, frustrated, confused.  Feelings of the day.  All over shadowed by a great sense of pride and honour for what these soldiers are doing though, and have done already.  I pray for the families, and for the departed, rest well fallen soldier your task is done.  I truly appreciate all that has been accomplish and continues to be done for the sake of our freedom and security.  The ultimate sacrifice has been paid, but shall not be forgotten.

 DUCIMUS


----------



## Sub_Guy

My first reaction was these guys were so close to coming home, which made it harder for me to digest the news, but whether they are on their last patrol, or first, the dangers faced are identical.  These guys were true professionals, my heart felt condolences to the families and friends of those involved.  I appreciate everything my fellow brothers and sisters are doing around the world.

Your sacrifice will never be forgotten


Rest in peace


----------



## foerestedwarrior

My thoughts and prayers go out to the families and friends of the fallen. I cant stop thinking of all my friends leaving tomorrow to relieve the current TF. It is scary knowing that it has gotten so much more then in the past and that I am very good friends with many of the guys going.


----------



## the 48th regulator

It is now being reported that there were four Canadians.



> OTTAWA (Reuters) - Three NATO soldiers killed in southern Afghanistan on Thursday were Canadian, the Department of National Defense said, bringing the country's death toll in the conflict to 23.
> 
> A total of four Canadian soldiers died and 10 were injured on Thursday in three separate roadside attacks in the Taliban stronghold near Kandahar.
> 
> "Three Canadian soldiers were killed and six others were wounded. It was the result of a rocket-propelled grenade," a Defense spokesman said, referring to the third incident.
> 
> The government reported the death earlier of Corporal Christopher Jonathan Reid. All four were with an Edmonton-based battalion.
> 
> Of the other three soldiers, the names of two are being withheld at the request of the families, while the third's name is being withheld pending notification of the next of kin.
> 
> 
> 
> © Reuters 2006. All Rights Reserved



RIP my brothers.

dileas

tess


----------



## mechanic_chick

They are counting the soldier who passed over night. 

For all Four soldiers , and for those who have passed with this mission , RIP  .


----------



## GUNS

DAMN[size=10pt][/size]


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt

Damn....

My condolences to the friends, families and brothers at arms.


Matthew.


----------



## GAP

What a blow...hang in there guys...we all love and support you  

My condolances to the friends and families of the fallen,    

Best wishes  and a get well soon to the injured


----------



## westernarmymember

Stand easy soldiers   your watch has ended. Prayers for the injured and those left behind.


----------



## Kirkhill

This is becoming too routine.  Trying to find words and always falling back on the same.

Thanks to the dead, condolences to the family and friends, best wishes to the wounded.

Although they are no less heart felt than the first time they were offered, repetition is dulling them and that is truly terrible.

To the rest of the soldiers still out there:   You aren't out of there until that aircraft has cleared the borders.  Stay safe.


----------



## dardt

This has been a rough day, my condolences go out to the families and friends of those killed.

You gave your lives for a worthy cause and will not be forgotten.

RIP


----------



## karl28

RIP peace Soldiers.


----------



## Sig_Des

They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old.
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
WE WILL REMEMBER THEM.

RIP Brothers, Condolences to your families, and best recoveries to the injured.

You are our Brothers in arms, and will thus never be forgotten


----------



## Thompson_JM

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old.
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
> At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
> WE WILL REMEMBER THEM.
> 
> RIP Brothers, Condolences to your families, and best recoveries to the injured.
> 
> You are our Brothers in arms, and will thus never be forgotten


+1

Godspeed


----------



## Mike Baker

May those who have fallen be forever remembered, for they are the fighters of freedom in this troubled time. Rest In Piece Soldiers


----------



## Mike Baker

> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - Two roadside bombings and a hail of rocket-propelled grenades killed four Canadian soldiers and injured 10 more Thursday in the single heaviest day of death and injury Canada has endured in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> Three Canadian soldiers died and six others were injured when suspected Taliban fighters attacked a NATO patrol near the village of Pashmul, west of Kandahar. No details on the identities of the three were immediately available.
> 
> 
> Another Canadian soldier was killed and one injured when his vehicle was hit by a roadside bomb planted on a highway near Kandahar city.
> 
> 
> All four of the dead were from the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton.
> 
> 
> Cpl. Christopher Reid of Truro, N.S., died in an area where Canadian soldiers have been advancing on Taliban insurgents, said Col. Tom Putt, deputy commander of Task Force Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> Three more Canadians were hurt when a second roadside bomb exploded along the same road a short time later.
> 
> 
> "That area west of Kandahar is known to be a Taliban area," Putt said. "That's why we're there."
> 
> 
> The wounded were receiving top medical treatment from coalition force hospitals, said Brig.-Gen. David Fraser.
> 
> 
> The seriously wounded were evacuated to a hospital at the Canadian base in Kandahar and a British facility. All were in stable condition.
> 
> 
> Fraser says he visited the soldiers in hospital in Kandahar and they're all doing well.
> 
> 
> "The operation today did come at a cost, but the operation will carry on in a co-ordinated fashion with Afghan security forces," Fraser said. "The cost today was significant. The cost against the Taliban was even more significant."
> 
> 
> Thursday's fatalities brought to 23 the number of soldiers killed since Canadians moved into Afghanistan in 2002. Fifteen have died in the last six months.
> 
> 
> Reid was remembered Thursday as an avid outdoorsman who loved being a soldier and was eager to get to Afghanistan, said Sgt. Mike McNeil, a friend who'd known Reid since they were in the militia together in Truro in the early 1990s.
> 
> 
> "Chris was very excited to go. Very excited. He was actually disappointed that he had missed some previous trips to Afghanistan," McNeil recalled from Halifax.
> 
> 
> "He was very proud to be in the army, an excellent soldier and he was probably one of the most outgoing people I've ever met."
> 
> 
> Speaking in Cornwall, Ont., Prime Minister Stephen Harper offered the country's condolences to Reid's family but pledged to stand behind Canada's mission in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> "What the men and women in harm's way want and need to know at moments like this is that the government and Canadians stand behind their mission," Harper said.
> 
> "Through good times and bad, this government will honour their sacrifice, we will stand behind their mission and we are proud of the work that they are doing."
> 
> Reid died overnight when a Canadian Light Armoured Vehicle, or LAV-3, was struck by a roadside bomb.
> 
> Another soldier in the vehicle was injured in the attack, suffering non-life-threatening injuries. A second roadside bomb exploded a short while later, hitting another LAV-3, and injuring three other Canadian soldiers.
> 
> All suffered non-life-threatening wounds.
> 
> Both attacks happened just hours after a memorial service was held in Montreal for Cpl. Jason Warren.
> 
> He and Cpl. Francisco Gomez of Edmonton died July 22 when a suicide bomber detonated a car filled with explosives beside their Bison armoured vehicle.
> 
> Gomez and Warren were interred Thursday at the Beechwood National Military Cemetery in Ottawa.
> 
> McNeil remembered Reid as a larger-than-life character.
> 
> "Chris was always one of those guys who I thought was going to outlive everybody. He was tough, fearless," he said.
> 
> His death came amid another day of carnage in Afghanistan.
> 
> A suicide bomber in a car blew himself up in a crowded town market in southern Afghanistan near where NATO troops were on patrol. Twenty-one civilians were killed.
> 
> Thirteen people were injured in the blast at the market in the Panjwayi district of Kandahar province, said provincial government spokesman Dawood Ahmadi.
> 
> Some of the victims were children, said Interior Ministry spokesman Yousef Stanezai.
> 
> Interim Liberal leader Bill Graham said the latest Canadian death underscores the dangers of the Afghanistan mission.
> 
> "I think we have to be constantly explaining to Canadians why we're risking the lives of our young people there," Graham said St. John's, N.L. "We knew this was going to be a very tough mission."
> 
> He added he still believes Canadian soldiers belong in the war-torn country.
> 
> "I believe very strongly that they're doing the right thing, and I think Canadians, given an opportunity, would believe that, too," he said.



All from the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton. Dammit!!


----------



## Big Foot

RIP to the four soldiers. They have served Canada and it's people to the end, giving the ultimate sacrifice. Sadly these casualties will likely turn the tide of public opinion even more against our mission in Afghanistan. That said, my condolences to family and friends of these four soldiers and my thoughts and prayers with the whole of the PPCLI regimental family. 


> IN FLANDERS FIELDS the poppies blow
> Between the crosses row on row,
> That mark our place; and in the sky
> The larks, still bravely singing, fly
> Scarce heard amid the guns below.
> 
> We are the Dead. Short days ago
> We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
> Loved and were loved, and now we lie
> In Flanders fields.
> 
> Take up our quarrel with the foe:
> To you from failing hands we throw
> The torch; be yours to hold it high.
> If ye break faith with us who die
> We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
> In Flanders fields.
> 
> -LCol John McCrae, "In Flanders Fields"


----------



## Mud

I've always really gotten into Rememberance Day, but I know this year will be different, it will be more poignat than ever. 

RIP soldiers, you died defending our freedom and will not be forgotten.


----------



## KevinB

RIP brothers


----------



## big bad john

The thoughts and prayers of my wife and I are with them, their families, their loved ones and their comrades.  As has been mentioned, this has happened to often of late.  It is also our thoughts and prayers for the safety of those deployed and those who are in the midst of deploying; Keep them ever safe and vigilant.


----------



## Cannonfodder

RIP brothers


----------



## PViddy

Prayers and condolences for the families and friends.  We will not forget.


----------



## Devlin

RIP troops 

It's been a rough week to put it mildly...thoughts and prayers to the families and friends.


----------



## geo

My condolences to the family of the fallen and best wishes to those injured

As the VPs RTU is just around the corner
Keep your guard up & keep safe

Chimo!


----------



## Randy

Rest in peace, you will not be forgotten.


----------



## hockeygirl

My thoughts and prayers are with the families of the fallen.


----------



## Jake

Damn, I woke up to bad news and then I came home from work to more bad news and just before they were to return home   R.I.P soldiers


----------



## facemesser

R.I.P soldiers


----------



## Rice0031

Rest in peace.


----------



## wildman0101

rest in peace soldiers  
you will not be forgotten  
                                                     scoty


----------



## armyrules

RIP and my thoughts and prayers go out to all the loved ones that have lost someone.


----------



## pbi

RIP, Patricias. Nothing else I could write right now would mean much.

   

VP.


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the families and friends of the fallen soldiers. Their sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## therev

May the spirit of peace and the memories of love shared be with those who mourn this night and in the days ahead.  Thank you my brothers and sisters in arms for your gracious gift of life.  Amen. ( So be it.)

Rev. Lara


----------



## fourninerzero

RIP, and many condolances to the families.


----------



## cadettrooper

words can not explain how i feel.............


----------



## xo31@711ret

RIP Soldiors; you will not be forgotten; my condolences to families


----------



## fleeingjam

Rest in Peace   
Hang Tough!


----------



## MikeM

RIP Brothers.. you will be avenged.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=14691&site=combatcamera

English/Anglais
03 Aug 2006
Kandahar, Afghanistan

Corporal Bryce Jeffrey Keller of the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry was killed as a result of a rocket propelled grenade attack that occurred on August 3, 2006 near the village of Pashmul, approximately 25 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, Afghanistan

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=14692&site=combatcamera

English/Anglais
03 Aug 2006
Kandahar, Afghanistan

Sergeant Vaughn Ingram of the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry was killed as a result of a rocket propelled grenade attack that occurred on August 3, 2006 near the village of Pashmul, approximately 25 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, Afghanistan.


----------



## Wookilar

RIP buds.

I want to say more, but I don't know what.......

I was out in the yard playing with my my little girl and the rest of the neighbourhood rug rats, trying not to think too hard, when one of my neighbours popped over the fence and let me know about the latest. At first I thought he was confusing it with Chris......but, no.

ninerdomestic and I convey our condolences to the fallen, our thoughts are with the families.

Everybody else still away, and everybody going away, keep doing what you are doing. Do it the best that you can. I'm going to go give mine a hug now.

p.s. Infidel: excellent pic. Thank you.


----------



## Springroll

As long as we live, they too shall live, 
for they are a part of us, as we remember them. 

RIP


----------



## ArmyRick

To my brother Patricias, Rest in peace, you have done your duty.


----------



## Nagual

Phil


----------



## hayterowensound

R.I.P and Thank you, we live in freedom because of people like you!

The Hayter Family


----------



## enfield

Rest In Peace troops. We will remember.


----------



## Hot Lips

RIP  

HL


----------



## Guardian

Another reminder that standing for what's right has its cost. 

My condolences to the families and the PPCLI. May our brothers rest in peace.


----------



## Haggis

I am stunned and speechless.

RIP to the fallen and Godspeed to the injured in your recovery.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Haggis spoke my thoughts and feelings.

Speechless.

RIP troops.  RIP.   

For some reason, these words came to my mind as I heard all this on the news today....

"Nothing Gold Can Stay" ~ Robert Frost

Nature's first green is gold, 
Her hardest hue to hold. 
Her early leaf's a flower; 
But only so an hour. 
Then leaf subsides to leaf. 
So Eden sank to grief, 
So dawn goes down to day. 
Nothing gold can stay.


----------



## dan789

sympathy is with the families  

      R.I.P heroes


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

the guard of honour in the afterlife just got bigger, good luck to the families and i am truly sorry.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

RIP soldiers, you have done your best, we are all so very proud and thankful for your sacrifice, you are truly the best of our nation. My thoughts are with the family the wounded and the Regimental family, stay strong we shall never forget them.


----------



## Bobbyoreo

Very sad day. RIP Soldiers


----------



## big bad john

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2015

Media Advisory
Remains of Four Soldiers Returning Home
MA 06-12 - August 4, 2006

OTTAWA, Ont. - The remains of Sgt. Vaughn Ingram, Cpl. Bryce James Keller, Cpl. Christopher Jonathan Reid and Pte. Kevin Dallaire, all of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, are scheduled to return home to Canada Sunday afternoon.

Where: 8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario. 
When: Sunday, August 6, 5:30 p.m. 
What:   As per the request of the families, media are invited to view the arrival, though no interviews will be given. 

Present to pay their respects will be The Minister of National Defence, Gordon O’Connor, and other dignitaries. 

Cpl Reid was killed when the vehicle in which he was riding struck an improvised explosive device. Sgt Ingram, Cpl. Keller and Pte. Dallaire were killed as a result of a rocket propelled grenade attack. Both incidents occurred August 3 near the village of Pashmul.


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP Troops


----------



## axeman

R.I.P Patricia's


----------



## super26

RIP your watch is complete


----------



## C/10




----------



## rz350

RIP.


----------



## tomahawk6

Moving video of the ramp ceremony. 

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/HTMLTemplate?tf=/ctv/mar/video/new_player.html&cf=ctv/mar/ctv.cfg&hub=TopStories&video_link_high=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/08/05/ctvvideologger2_500kbps_2006_08_04_1154749867.wmv&video_link_low=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/08/05/ctvvideologger2_218kbps_2006_08_04_1154748968.wmv&clip_start=00:00:17.15&clip_end=00:04:04.24&clip_caption=Full%20footage%20of%20the%20ramp%20ceremony%20in%20Kandahar&clip_id=ctvnews.20060804.00157000-00157425-clip1&subhub=video&no_ads=&sortdate=20060718&slug=ramp_ceremony_060804&archive=CTVNews


----------



## hockeygirl

My condolences, thoughts and prayers going out to the family and friends of the fallen. Keep safe and come home soon everyone!


----------



## Pioneer

Rest in peace.


----------



## FastEddy

[/quote]


Now Gone, but Never Forgotten, RIP.


----------



## wildcard 36

Our condolances to the friends and family of the men from PPCLI. May they rest in peace.


----------



## paracowboy

http://start.shaw.ca/start/enCA/News/NationalNewsArticle.htm?src=n080704A.xml


----------



## 1feral1

Good article Paracowboy. Thanks for posting it.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ

Heroes, every single last one of them.    Good job boys, you make your country so proud!!!!


----------



## tomahawk6

Sounds like someone deserves the VC.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

nice post


----------



## Booked_Spice

That was a great article.

I will have to say for the first time I had tears in my eyes not of grief, but I was filled with a pride of Our Canadian Soldiers who risked their lives to save their comrades.

Great Job Troops. Great Job


----------



## ArmyRick




----------



## couchcommander

I am continually impressed by you guys over there.


----------



## armyrules

Awesome article Paracowboy and I'm proud of all our men and women over there hopefully making a difference.


----------



## GaelicSoldier

It takes a bit keep me at a loss for words.

This is the only thing I could think to say, this goes out to the families and friends of those who where called home too early.   

Our Father, who art in heaven, 

Hallowed be thy Name. 

Thy kingdom come. 

Thy will be done, 

On earth as it is in heaven. 

Give us this day our daily bread. 

And forgive us our trespasses, 

As we forgive those who trespass against us. 

And lead us not into temptation, 

But deliver us from evil. 

For thine is the kingdom, 

and the power, 

and the glory, 

for ever and ever. 

Amen.

Keep up the outstanding work.   

Awesome post.


----------



## dglad

This is what jumped out for me:



> No one who was there will reveal the identity of those who risked their lives by literally driving through a daisy chain of mines to reach their comrades. The actions of one should never overshadow the actions of many, they insist.



'Nuff said.  Well done, lads.

That said, it's so, so sad that some of these brave soldiers didn't make it.   RIP, all of them.


----------



## dglad

AND, just to make the point:



> As if someone, or something, was telling them 'your time here isn't over yet,' the week ended with yet another tragedy: the death of another soldier in what appeared to be a simple traffic accident.
> 
> Master Cpl. Raymond Arndt of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, died Saturday, just hours after the four killed on Thursday had left Afghanistan, when a large truck collided head-on with a Canadian G-Wagon, about 35 kilometres southeast of Kandahar. Arndt, 32, of Peers, Alta., was married.



Though he died under different circumstances than the four killed on Aug 3, he died in the service of his country nonetheless.  I feel it's important to say that, because I always have this nagging feeling that we (the diffuse, collective, public "we") tend to treat accidental deaths differently, like those killed somehow don't "count the same way" as those killed by enemy action.  Nothing could, of course, be further from the truth.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings Act...

Soldiers recall bloodiest day in Afghanistan
Aug. 7, 2006. 04:50 PM
TERRY PEDWELL
CANADIAN PRESS

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — The day started as expected, with the soldiers of Charlie Company of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry setting out in the early morning darkness on orders to root out Taliban fighters.

It was Thursday, Aug. 3, 2006.

What they would not discover until many hours later was that they had witnessed what would become known as Canada's bloodiest day of combat so far in Afghanistan.
"We got our orders early in the evening for the mission," recalled Sgt. Patrick Tower, a blond, bespectacled 34-year-old whose body language displays a sense of authority.
"The mission was to move into a school in Pashmul, which is in Panjwaii District," he said.

The troops drove out in their heavy green machines under cover of darkness, heading west, and almost instantly got into a fight.
"As we were coming up to the objective . . . we saw an enemy position lined up in front of us," Tower recalled.
Master Cpl. Tony Perry was the 2nd Platoon crew commander of the Light Armoured Vehicle, or LAVIII, at the front of the assault.

He radioed his commanding officer, asking if there were Afghan National Police patrolling the area, to make sure he wasn't about to hit friends.
"No, there's not," was the response heard back on his headset, clearing the way for Perry to light up the guns, the loud rat-tat-tat of machine gunfire cutting through the night air.
Within only a few minutes, the initial engagement over and the enemy destroyed, Two Platoon moved forward.

They were far from being out of danger, however, as the third vehicle in the convoy, another LAV, was struck by two roadside bombs.
It would be their first casualty of the day. Despite valiant efforts to save him, Cpl. Christopher Reid would later succumb to his injuries from the bigger of the two blasts. The vehicle's platoon commander was also hurt, but survived.

Once the casualties were in the hands of medics, the troops moved on to what would become a 12-hour battle marked by blood, heat exhaustion and a storm of grenades and bullets.
Even under heavy fire, the Canadians were able to overtake a school that was at the heart of their mission.

"On the initial assault, I was on the first wave," explained Cpl. Jason Hoekstra, describing how Afghan police officers who were part of the mission were being overwhelmed.
"We took a lot of fire, but they're just police officers," he said. "So we took the initiative and we took the school."

But the Taliban — between 150 and 200 of them — weren't about to give up without a fight.
Forming a horseshoe and nearly surrounding the building, they attacked with a vengeance.
"At that time, we started taking fire from multiple spots," Hoekstra recalled.
The Canadians fought back hard.

"We just, we hammered them," said Hoekstra.
"If we had four deaths, I can guarantee you we had four times that. We gave it to them."
Military officials refused to say how many Taliban fighters were killed. Sources say, however, that dozens of bodies littered an area around the schoolyard.

As bullets flew and rocket-propelled grenades smashed the building, at one point coming every few seconds, it's unclear when the Canadians realized that they were literally in the middle of a killing field. The Taliban had strategically planted landmines throughout the compound.
With nine soldiers down, three of them dead, they knew they had to get out.

"Are you sure you guys want to do this?" the LAV platoon commander asked his fellow soldiers as they desperately pleaded to move in to save their brothers in arms.
No one who was there will reveal the identity of those who risked their lives by literally driving through a daisy chain of mines to reach their comrades. The actions of one should never overshadow the actions of many, they insist.

"Every one of the soldiers that were there can be proud of the way that they acted, with heroism and bravery and courage," said Tower.
"I don't want to take away from any one of them by trying to identify a specific soldier who outshone the rest," he explained.
"They're all heroes to us, and that's how they'd want to be thought of." 

Canadians also need to understand, Tower stressed, that those who lost their lives that day were not unwilling participants. Everyone knew the risks of the six-month tour of duty.
"The soldiers that died weren't victims," he said. "They were fighting. And they were fighting for each other."
"People at home should be proud of the quality of soldier that's over here."

On Saturday, many of the 10 Canadians injured in the operation shed tears on the tarmac of Kandahar Air Field as they watched four flag-draped coffins being loaded onto a C-130 Hercules aircraft bound for home.

More than 3,000 soldiers from Canada and other NATO countries serving in Afghanistan stood shoulder to shoulder in impressive formation, silently saying their goodbyes.
The bodies of Reid, Pte. Kevin Dallaire, Sgt. Vaughn Ingram and Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller returned home. Those who remain behind for at least a few more days or weeks in southern Afghanistan vowed to carry on.

"We've got to keep going to honour them," said Hoekstra.
"Because if we stay (at our base), what good it is then?"
As if someone, or something, was telling them `your time here isn't over yet,' the week ended with yet another tragedy: the death of another soldier in what appeared to be a simple traffic accident.

Master Cpl. Raymond Arndt of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, died Saturday, just hours after the four killed on Thursday had left Afghanistan, when a large truck collided head-on with a Canadian G-Wagon, about 35 kilometres southeast of Kandahar. Arndt, 32, of Peers, Alta., was married.

The Canadians would have to endure yet another ramp ceremony to again mark an unexpectedly early journey home for one of their own.
Three other soldiers were injured in the accident, two of them being flown to a hospital in Germany for further treatment.

One of the injured, Cpl. Jared Gagnon, a reservist with the Loyal Edmonton, was listed in very serious condition.


----------



## silentbutdeadly

I drank with one and played soocer with another RIP brothers! We will meet again, but not today.


----------



## JBP

RIP brothers, you will NEVER be forgotten, by us or you're country...


----------



## Tow Tripod

I would like to send my condolences to the families of Sgt Vaughn Ingram,Cpl Keller and Pte Dallaire. Unfortunately I did not know Cpl Keller or Pte Dallaire.However I did serve with Vaughn in 1 PPCLI. He was one of the few NCO'S that made teaching on the Lav III gunnery course fun.Vaughn it was a pleasure to serve with you.THEY WILL BE REMEMBERED!!!!

Tow Tripod

VP

We Breathe Fire and Death


----------



## Teflon

Rest now brothers,...

We will Remember YOU   :'(


----------



## 1feral1

I have been so busy the past short while, and have been on this site in some of the few spare time I have. I missed this thread, and I am again so sorry for the loss of more of Canada's finest men.

Again my thoughts and prayers are with the families and friends of these men.


Wes


----------



## Lost_Warrior

> Heroes, every single last one of them.  Salute Canadian Good job boys, you make your country so proud!!!!



+1


----------



## armyvern

"Quiet Professionalism" at it's finest. Excellent job.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2021

Media Advisory
Interment ceremonies of Private Kevin Dallaire
MA-06-005 - August 9, 2006

OTTAWA —The interment ceremony of Private Kevin Dallaire of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, will be held August 11, 2006 at 9 a.m. at the Beechwood National Military Cemetery of the Canadian Forces, 280 Beechwood Avenue, Ottawa.

As per the request of the families, media may attend to view the ceremony, though no interviews will be given.

Pte. Dallaire was killed as a result of a rocket propelled grenade attack that occurred August 3 near the village of Pashmul, Afghanistan


----------



## big bad john

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060712/afghanistan_burial_0600811/20060811?hub=Canada

Slain soldier buried at Ottawa military cemetery
Updated Fri. Aug. 11 2006 12:29 PM ET

Canadian Press

OTTAWA -- As a piper played Amazing Grace, comrades carried Pte. Kevin Dallaire's flag-draped coffin to burial Friday in the National Military Cemetery in Ottawa. 

Dallaire, 22, Sgt. Vaughn Ingram and Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller were killed Aug. 3 in a rocket-propelled grenade attack during fighting with Taliban forces west of Kandahar in Afghanistan. 

All were with the 1st Battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton. 

They were the 20th, 21st and 22nd Canadian soldiers to be killed in Afghanistan since 2002. 

A bugler sounded the Last Post and Reveille and three volleys of rifle shots were fired over the grave as Dallaire was laid to rest with full military honours. 

Dallaire's mother, Diane received the flag that draped her son's coffin while father Gaetan was presented with his headdress, scabbard and medals. 

As family and friends walked solemnly from the gravesite, Diane laid her head on the grave of Capt. Nicola Goddard, who had served in the Dallaire's battle group in Afghanistan. 

Goddard was killed in Afghanistan on May 17. Armed Forces spokesperson Sylvain Chalifour said Diane had met Goddard in Canada and had specifically asked to see her grave. 

Quietly watching the ceremony were Deborah and Gerald Warren, parents of Cpl. Jason Warren, 29, who was killed July 22 in Afghanistan and was buried in the same cemetery Aug. 3. The Ottawa couple had come to visit their son's grave and were unaware beforehand of the latest burial. 

They said they were very sad for the Dallaires, especially given his young age. 

The Warrens said there are no other parents in the area who had lost children in Afghanistan, but that a support network of family members across Canada is quietly coming together as the deaths mount. 

"There is a group forming out there. It is unfortunate, but it is only natural that it will form," Gerald Warren said. 

Maj. Paeta Hess-von Kruedener, 43, one of four UN observers killed July 25 in Lebanon, was to be buried Friday in Burlington, Ont.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/cityplus/story.html?id=4dffa674-ed5a-405a-af28-5ed0281b1c1f

Funeral set for Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller
Cpl. killed on Canada's worst day in Afghanistan to be buried in Sherwood Park  
Article Tools
    Printer friendly
  E-mail
  Font: * * * *  The Edmonton Journal
Published: Sunday, August 13, 2006 
EDMONTON - Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller, one of four Canadian soldiers killed on Canada's darkest day so far in Afghanistan, will be buried in Sherwood Park on Tuesday.

Keller was 27 years old when he was killed in battle with Taliban fighters along with Cpl. Christopher Reid, Sgt. Vaughn Ingram and Pte. Kevin Dallaire on Aug. 3. All four of the dead were members of the Edmonton-based 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.

Another six Canadian soldiers were wounded in the same attack, just days before hundreds of troops were expected to start the journey home.

Keller, formerly of Regina, joined the army reserves in 1997. He met his wife Sarah in 1998 while taking a course in Kingston. They moved to Sherwood Park, where they were later married. He is also survived by his parents and two brothers.

He will be laid to rest at the Glenwood Memorial Gardens in Sherwood Park.

His family declined to be interviewed.

Reid, 34, was buried in Truro, N.S., on Saturday.

Dozens of soldiers lay their rifles on the ground beside a hearse and joined the procession to say goodbye to Reid.

Royce Roberts, a member of the Princess Patricia's, said Reid was "one of a kind. I had a lump in my throat when I saw the casket," he said. "It's hard today," Roberts said. "We try to keep (emotions) in, but we're all human."

Longtime friends remembered Reid as a smiling, carefree child.

"His parents stood at our wedding and our first children were born three weeks apart. This is surreal ... a sense of disbelief ... my heart is breaking for the family," said Brenda McAloney, who has known the family for about 40 years.

"I remember Chris as a daredevil, he lived on the edge as a child and was very carefree. I'll smile for Chris today because that's what he would have wanted because he was always smiling."

Another grief-stricken family stood at CFB Trenton on Saturday. The wife and three young children of Master Cpl. Jeffrey Walsh clutched one another in anguish as his flag-draped casket made its return to Canadian soil.

Walsh, 33, was killed Wednesday in an apparent accidental shooting by another Canadian soldier. Walsh, a member of the 2nd Battalion of Princess Patricia's, based in Shilo, Man., had been in Afghanistan just six days.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/newfoundland-labrador/story/2006/08/13/funeral-ingram.html

Soldier mourned at private funeral service 
Last Updated: Monday, August 14, 2006 | 12:46 AM NT 
CBC News 
More than 1,000 people crowded into two churches in Burgeo, N.L., on Sunday for the funeral of a Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan.

The service for Sgt. Vaughn Ingram, 35, was closed to the media at the family's request.

About 600 people filled the church where the funeral was held. More mourners filled a neighbouring church and watched the service on a video feed.

Brig.-Gen. Rick Parsons, the commander of Land Force Atlantic Area, presented Ingram's wife and mother with a Memorial Cross.

At a second ceremony at the town's cenotaph, Ingram's daughter Brooke, 5, was presented with his medals and beret. His older daughter Samantha, 13, was presented with a flag.

Four killed on same day

Ingram was just weeks away from returning home when he was killed in rocket attack on Aug. 3. Cpl. Bryce Keller and Pte. Kevin Dallaire died in the same attack. Cpl. Christopher Reid of Truro, N.S., was killed in a separate attack the same day.

All four soldiers from the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton.

Twenty-six Canadian soldiers have been killed since Canada began its mission in Afghanistan in April 2002.

On Sunday, soldiers gathered in Kandahar to remember Cpl. Andrew James Eykelenboom. The medic, who was with the 1st Field Ambulance based in Edmonton, was killed on Friday in a suicide bombing in southern Afghanistan.

The Taliban in recent weeks has made repeated promises to increase its attacks against coalition forces, which include about 2,200 Canadians.

With files from the Canadian Press


----------

